# 2.0 16v swap



## ctk9000 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, im doing my engine swap on my 85 golf gti.

Im taking out my 1.8 8v engine and putting in a 91 passat 2.0 16 engine in

I was wondering if there are any other things i need to swap other then wireing harness
engine obv.

Things like the fuel pump and what not. i already know i can keep my fuel pump because it will
pump enough gas for the other fuel injection system. 

Any information would be great  thanks


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes you going to want the fuel pump and the housing the pump sits in. The hard part is the cars have different cars have different electrical systems. Your car has ce1, central electric 1 and the passat will have ce2. The best thing to do is use the search function, this topic comes up a lot.


----------



## ctk9000 (Feb 11, 2011)

the fuel pump works dude..


----------



## ctk9000 (Feb 11, 2011)

bump


----------

